# Imac G4 700 mhz question



## Ipod-tow (30 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour voila j'ai la possibilité d'acquérir un Imac G4 en 700 Mhz. 256 mo pour 80
j'ai le projet d'en faire un petit centre média pour la musique et du net. Je voulais changer le DD et gonfler la RAM.

Il est actuellement en Mac os 9.2 et je voulais l'update en Mac os 10.4 
ma question, pensez vous que le tournesol 700 mhz tiendra la route ou faut-il mieux que je me tourne vers un 1ghz voir 1.25 ghz 

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## macmini33 (30 Janvier 2014)

Selon moi 700Mhz c'est trop juste, je viens justement de me séparer d'un imac G4@1.25 / 512Mo / 80go / 17", le tout sous panther ... pour 80 euros.

Pour la lecture de dvd et de divx, ça passe, pour de la lecture de video h264, en 480p ça s'accade.

Internet est devenu très "gourmand", la cause à des sites de plus en plus intelligent grâce à javascript et plus beau grâce au CSS, je tourne sur un power mac G5 bi 1,8Ghz et tenfourfox (un clone de firefox mais pour les anciens powerpc), ce n'est pas toujours d'une très grande fluidité, alors sur un 700mhz ... et il ne faut pas compter sur safari, le navigateur étant "vieux", il interprète mal les pages web ou perd un temps fou à les "comprendre".

L'imac tournesol est une très belle machine, mais dans la pratique il est difficilement exploitable pour aller sur internet, surtout à 700Mhz, après pour lire des dvd, faire de la photo entre 2 et 4MP, de l'édition video SD avec iMovie, écouter de la musique avec iTunes et jouer à Quake 3 ou Wipeout, il n'y a pas de problème.


----------



## Invité (30 Janvier 2014)

Le mien (ex mien devrais-je dire) tournais assez bien avec Tiger.
Pour la musique pas de soucis.
Pour la vidéo, laisse tomber, les PPC sont à la ramasse. Le moindre .avi actuel a de quoi tuer le proc (inutile d'envisager du .mkv)&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2014)

Une chose est sûre : si tu veux avoir un iMac G4 chez toi, ce qui peut se comprendre, moi-même, je n'envisage pas de ne pas en avoir un dans mon bureau (actuellement un 15 pouces 1 Ghz, mais je suis sur la piste d'un 17 à 1,25), mieux vaut privilégier un modèle de dernière génération (USB2 et Airport extrême 802.11g), 1 Ghz en 15 pouces ou 1,25 Ghz en 17 ou 20 pouces, parce que tous les autres, c'est USB1.1 et Airport (802.11b).


----------



## CBi (31 Janvier 2014)

Comme indiqué ci-dessus, pour la vidéo sur internet, 700MHz est à la ramasse, et un G4 1,25GHz t'apportera USB2,0 et un Wifi plus rapide.

Par contre, si la musique est ton objectif principal, pas de soucis avec un 700MHz, et les hauts parleurs livrés avec le G4 sont à mon avis inégalés. Bien meilleurs que ceux du dernier iMac (j'ai les 2 machines sur mon bureau, donc je peux comparer !)

Par exemple, je gère ma musique sans aucun problème avec iTunes sur Léopard sur un Cube 450 MHz. Pour indication, 12 000 morceaux en majorité DVD ripés en ALAC prennent environ 350 Go sur le disque dur.

Mais il est impératif de mettre le max de RAM = c'est surtout là que le 700MHz risque de montrer ses limites, car il n'accepte que 1.0Go max. Et comme tu indiques que ton modèle n'a que 256 Mo, ça veut dire que pour accéder à ce max il faudra ouvrir la bête, sinon c'est 500 Mo sur un slot extérieur pour un max de 756 Mo.


----------



## Ipod-tow (31 Janvier 2014)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses et votre expériences partagée.

Effectivement je voulais faire du web et faire une bibliothèque de musique dessus, mais si le processeur ne suit pas je pense attendre une prochaine occasion pour en prendre un légèrement plus puissant.

Je compter l'ouvrir et installer de la ram en plus (je croyais qu'il supportait 2go de ram)
etes vous sur qu'il n'accepte que 1 go max???

et je voulais changer le DD et mettre un 2.5 en sata avec adaptateur.
Mais si vous me dites que le processeur est trop juste je pense patienter 
ou voir pour une occase sur le bon coin mais les prix me font vite déchanter 
entre 150 et 200 .


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2014)

CBi a dit:


> Mais il est impératif de mettre le max de RAM = c'est surtout là que le 700MHz risque de montrer ses limites, car il n'accepte que 1.0Go max. Et comme tu indiques que ton modèle n'a que 256 Mo, ça veut dire que pour accéder à ce max il faudra ouvrir la bête, sinon c'est 500 Mo sur un slot extérieur pour un max de 756 Mo.



768, pas 756 (512 + 256), mais juste pour iTunes sous Tiger, mon premier iMac G4, un 700 Mhz, précisément, tournait avec seulement 512 Mo (256 dedans, 256 en dessous), et n'était pas à la ramasse du tout, donc, pour ça, même 768 Mo, ça suffit. Par contre, attention, 256 Mo, ça peut vouloir dire deux barrettes de 128, mon "700" (acheté "neuf" début 2003) n'avait que 128 Mo à la base. Et attention, tous les 700 Mhz n'étaient pas fournis avec d'office les Apple Speakers Pro, le mien ne les avait pas.

Après, 1 Go, ça suffit à mon actuel "USB2" sous Leopard, j'arrive même à regarder la TV sur internet via VLC avec (les chaînes "standard, et les chaînes "TNT" de ma Freebox, pas la HD, ni les chaînes  "bas débit", faut pas pousser non plus ), ce que je fais parfois lorsque j'ai besoin de mon MBP pour autre chose.

Cela dit, ça n'est pas une bête de course, même mon PowerBook Titanium, d'un an plus vieux, et 1 Ghz, 1 Go de Ram et Leopard, comme l'iMAc, malgré sa carte mère à seulement 133 Mhz (contre 167 Mhz sur l'iMac), sa carte vidéo un peu moins bonne et son disque dur 2,5 pouces, est, selon le benchtest qu'on utilise, entre 15 et 17,5% plus rapide que l'iMac (611 contre 531 avec GeekBench, et 33,13 contre 28,18 avec xBench).


----------



## Ipod-tow (2 Février 2014)

Merci pour vos réponses, après plusieurs recherches je vais surement tenter l'expérience de le vider complètement et installer un mac mini. car le booster pourquoi pas mais vue le processeur si faible qui ne suit plus pour la navigation web. a 80 je prend pas un gros risque qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2014)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses, après plusieurs recherches je vais surement tenter l'expérience de le vider complètement et installer un mac mini. car le booster pourquoi pas mais vue le processeur si faible qui ne suit plus pour la navigation web. a 80 je prend pas un gros risque qu'en pensez vous ?



Que tu as intérêt a avoir le bon schéma de montage pour relier la sortie vidéo du mini à l'écran de l'iMac, et je ne te parle même pas du problème que vont poser la gestion du refroidissement et les connexion de l'ensemble disque dur et DVD ! :mouais:

Sans compter que l'alim du Mac Mini est prévue pour alimenter HD et lecteur optique en 5V, or le disque 3,5 et le lecteur optique de l'iMac fonctionnent en 12V et 5V, sous une puissance nettement supérieure.

Là, j'ai l'impression que tu t'aventures


----------



## Invité (2 Février 2014)

Si tu cherche un peu, tu vas trouver des tas (mais vraiment) de personnes qui cherchent à faire ça.
Je sais que "dremel junkie" à réussi, mais à part lui


----------



## Ipod-tow (2 Février 2014)

Oui j'ai épluché de nombreux forum, effectivement sa à l'air difficile a cause de cette prise vidéo. J'ai pas une grande connaissance non plus dans l'informatique pur. mais bon qui ne tente rien n'a rien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h03 ----------

Dans le cadre d'une optimisation simple (RAM et DD) pensez vous que mettre un SSD de 64 go via un adaptateur IDE --> SATA peut apporter quelque chose ? soulager le processeur éventuellement...


----------



## Invité (3 Février 2014)

J'ai mis un SSD (IDE) dans un iBookG3@500MHz.
Ca le rend utilisable avec Tiger, alors que c'est impossible autrement


----------



## CBi (3 Février 2014)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> Oui j'ai épluché de nombreux forum, effectivement sa à l'air difficile a cause de cette prise vidéo. J'ai pas une grande connaissance non plus dans l'informatique pur. mais bon qui ne tente rien n'a rien.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h03 ----------
> 
> Dans le cadre d'une optimisation simple (RAM et DD) pensez vous que mettre un SSD de 64 go via un adaptateur IDE --> SATA peut apporter quelque chose ? soulager le processeur éventuellement...



Non aucun intérêt. Je l'ai fait sur mon 1.25 GHz.

Au passage, je te signale qu'il y a un fil ultra complet (17 pages !) sur l'upgrade du Tournesol ici = le dernier post donne justement le lien pour la transformation en Mac Intel.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2014)

CBi a dit:


> le dernier post donne justement le lien pour la transformation en Mac Intel.



Pas tout à fait, le lien en question relate la transformation d'un iMac G4 20 pouces en *Hackintosh*, pas en Mac Intel, c'est du PC à l'intérieur, et c'est juste relaté, mais ou j'ai mal regardé, ou il n'y a pas de tuto, juste une relation de l'opération.


----------



## Ipod-tow (3 Février 2014)

J'ai commencé à l'étudier ce fameux topic. Dommage pour le SSD je vais rester sur un IDE (moins de frais). en dehors du tutorial sur l'electronique pour l'écran il n'y a aucune solution.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h17 ----------

CBI je me permets de rajouter une question j'ai lu dans l'ancien topic que tu as réussi à installer la version 10.5 sur ton Imac g4 de 800 mhz.
la version 10.4 n'est pas la maximum possible ? 
Sur un Imac g4 700mhz pense tu que je peux installer la version 10.5 ?
Merci


----------



## Invité (3 Février 2014)

J'ai intallé via "leopard assist" 10.5 sur mon Tournesol @700MHz.
Inutilisable avec son 1Go (max) de Ram

Et le SSD n'est pas négligeable (n'en déplaise à *CBi*), il permet une relative fluidité à Tiger quand Panther serait plus raisonnable !


----------



## Ipod-tow (3 Février 2014)

erf je viens de voir sur un forum je cite :
"Mac OS X Léopard est compatible avec les processeurs PowerPC l'iMac G4 867 MHz"

Je pense que mon petit 700 mhz ne sera pas à la hauteur :/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h48 ----------

du coup je ne sais pas si je me l'achete se fameux Imac 700mhz il a l'air vraiment limite :/


----------



## Invité (3 Février 2014)

Il est très bien avec Panther pour de la musique.
Répondu dès le début


----------



## Ipod-tow (3 Février 2014)

Oui mais maintenant que je sais que 10.5 S'installe j'ai plus tendance à viser un meilleur coté perf.


----------



## CBi (4 Février 2014)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> J'ai commencé à l'étudier ce fameux topic. Dommage pour le SSD je vais rester sur un IDE (moins de frais). en dehors du tutorial sur l'electronique pour l'écran il n'y a aucune solution.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h17 ----------
> 
> ...




Oui, il y a un bridage logiciel à l'installation de 10.5 mais il existe une solution logicielle pour le contourner, ou plus simplement (ce que j'ai fait) si tu disposes d'un autre Mac PPC compatible Léopard (ou si tu peux en emprunter un), il suffit de brancher ton 700MHz en mode Target et d'installer Léopard dessus via ce moyen. 
Les avantages que l'on a à installer Léopard se discutent. 
Sur le plan fluidité d'utilisation, 10.4 est incomparable et c'est vraiment le système à privilégier si tu n'as pas vraiment besoin des quelques améliorations apportées par Léopard.


----------



## Ipod-tow (4 Février 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse au final j'ai revus ma stratégie, je pense acquérir un imac 17 pouces à 1,25 GHz que je gonflerai pour profiter de léopard 
Quitte a m'acheter un tournesol autant en prendre un haut de gamme je le touche a 150 au lieu des 80 du 700 GHz au final sa me paraît un bon compromis 
Je pense essayer le SSD voir si le gain de fluidité sur internet peut aider . Qu'en pense tu ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2014)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse au final j'ai revus ma stratégie, je pense acquérir un imac 17 pouces à 1,25 GHz que je gonflerai pour profiter de léopard
> Quitte a m'acheter un tournesol autant en prendre un haut de gamme je le touche a 150&#8364; au lieu des 80&#8364; du 700 GHz au final sa me paraît un bon compromis
> Je pense essayer le SSD voir si le gain de fluidité sur internet peut aider . Qu'en pense tu ?



Je pense que si un SSD te procure un gros gain de réactivité sur une telle machine, c'est que tu n'as pas mis assez de mémoire ! 

Cela dit, là, je te cause depuis mon powerBook Titanium, un G4 à 1 Ghz doté de 1 Go de Ram, et qui tourne sous 10.5.8, je trouve que sur internet, il ne rame pas tant que ça, tant que je ne me lance pas dans des opérations lourdes (j'arrive même à voir certaines vidéos sur you tube, avec).

Bon, je ne parle pas de vidéos en 1080p, hein !


----------



## CBi (4 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas tout à fait, le lien en question relate la transformation d'un iMac G4 20 pouces en *Hackintosh*, pas en Mac Intel, c'est du PC à l'intérieur, et c'est juste relaté, mais ou j'ai mal regardé, ou il n'y a pas de tuto, juste une relation de l'opération.




Effectivement, la machine de Dremeljunkie c'est du hackintosh mais l'essentiel de la manip (les vidéos sont juste démonstratives mais il y a aussi sur son blog un tuto très détaillé) consiste à expliquer comment brancher une sortie DVI et une alim sur l'écran du Tournesol, via la connexion d'origine courant dans le bras articulé. 
Des émules ont donc entrepris (et apparemment réussi - lire les échanges dans les commentaires aux 2-3 derniers posts du blog) à réaliser la même manip en plaçant un Mac Mini dans le dôme du G4 : donc un "vrai" MacIntel.


----------



## Ipod-tow (4 Février 2014)

Je vais mettre le maximum 2 go 
Je pense que même si le gain est minime il sera meilleur qu'avec un IDE


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2014)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> Je vais mettre le maximum 2 go
> Je pense que même si le gain est minime il sera meilleur qu'avec un IDE



Un SSD apporte un plus dans quelques domaines, comme le démarrage de la machine, le lancement des logiciels, ainsi qu'en cours d'utilisation lorsqu'on fait appel à la mémoire virtuelle.

Donc, si tu as assez de Ram, ça ne t'apportera qu'une illusion de mieux, mais en allant au fond des choses, tu verras qu'en fait, c'est un investissement très lourd par rapport à ce que ça apporte, sans compter les problèmes apportés par l'emploi d'un SSD sous Leopard, qui n'est pas vraiment prévu pour ça &#8230; Pas de gestion du TRIM entre autres (Mac OS X n'a inclus cette gestion qu'à partir de Mac OS X 10.6.6, donc, inaccessible aux Mac "PPC"), ce qui fait que le "plus" apporté par le SSD au début, risque assez rapidement de devenir un "moins". Bien entendu, je ne te parle pas du contrôleur pATA (ATA 6) de l'iMac, dont je doute qu'il gère le "48bits LBA addressing", rendant ainsi impossible l'utilisation d'un éventuel logiciel tiers pour pallier à cette absence de gestion du TRIM par Leopard.

EDIT : Ah ben si, l'ATA 6 gère bien le "48bits LBA addressing", reste encore à trouver un logiciel tiers pour la gestion du TRIM, je ne sais même pas si ça existe.


----------



## CBi (4 Février 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Et le SSD n'est pas négligeable (n'en déplaise à *CBi*), il permet une relative fluidité à Tiger quand Panther serait plus raisonnable !




Si tu as réussi à obtenir un gain de performance avec un SSD sur Tournesol, tu m'intéresses = qu'elle est ta configuration et comment as-tu connecté ton DD ?
Pour moi, le SSD, connecté par un adaptateur IDE-SATA à la nappe IDE d'origine, n'a apporté aucun changement car il semble bien que c'est la vitesse du bus IDE qui est le point bloquant. 
Il faut préciser que mon point de comparaison est un DD traditionnel mais déjà bien optimisé puisque 7200t/mn et cache de 16Mo. 
Bien sûr si on compare au DD d'origine: 5400t/mn (ou peut-être moins) et 2Mo de cache, la différence est sensible. 

Pour ce qui est de l'absence de trim, ce n'est pas vraiment le problème : déjà 4 ans que j'ai un SSD sans trim sur mon MBA Rev.A et 3 ans sur mon iMac G4, et ça n'a pas l'air de limiter la performance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2014)

Invité a dit:


> J'ai intallé via "leopard assist" 10.5 sur mon Tournesol @700MHz.
> Inutilisable avec son 1Go (max) de Ram
> 
> Et le SSD n'est pas négligeable (n'en déplaise à *CBi*), il permet une relative fluidité à Tiger quand Panther serait plus raisonnable !



Mon premier iMac G4 (15 pouces 700 Mhz) tournait très bien sous Tiger avec seulement 512 Mo de Ram, je n'ai jamais installé Leopard dessus, mais, également via Leopard Assist, je l'avais installé sur mon PowerMac G4 (Audio-numeric à 733 Mhz +/- 20% plus rapide que l'iMac), même au début, quand je n'avais que 1 Go de Ram, je n'ai pas remarqué de différence de réactivité notable entre 10.4 et 10.5.


----------



## Ipod-tow (4 Février 2014)

Oui je vois ce que tu veux dire, en dehors de la partie mécanique la partie logiciel reste a gérer :/


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2014)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> Oui je vois ce que tu veux dire, en dehors de la partie mécanique la partie logiciel reste a gérer :/



Le problème, avec les SSD, c'est qu'ils ne se gèrent pas du tout comme les disques magnétiques, sur un disque dur, tu n'efface normalement pas les données, seulement leurs entrées dans les répertoires, et ensuite, tu peux ré-écrire directement dessus, alors que sur un SSD, tu es obligé d'effacer physiquement une cellule pour pouvoir ré-écrire autre-chose dedans, ce qui est très lent. Tant que ton SSD dispose de blocs pas encore utilisés, tout va bien, mais c'est quand il faut ré-écrire des choses à la place de données supprimées que ça se gâte. La gestion du TRIM permet de supprimer cet inconvénient, en nettoyant en tâche de fond les blocs contenant des données supprimées logiquement, rendant les blocs qu'elles occupaient de nouveau directement disponibles.


----------



## Ipod-tow (4 Février 2014)

Tu viens de me donner un indice sur mon mac book air. Qui ralentit légèrement car je ne pense pas avoir nettoyé le SSD depuis 2011 que je l'ai acheté. Le TRIM ce fait automatiquement ou pas ?


----------



## Invité (4 Février 2014)

CBi a dit:


> Si tu as réussi à obtenir un gain de performance avec un SSD sur Tournesol, tu m'intéresses = qu'elle est ta configuration et comment as-tu connecté ton DD ?
> Pour moi, le SSD, connecté par un adaptateur IDE-SATA à la nappe IDE d'origine, n'a apporté aucun changement car il semble bien que c'est la vitesse du bus IDE qui est le point bloquant.
> Il faut préciser que mon point de comparaison est un DD traditionnel mais déjà bien optimisé puisque 7200t/mn et cache de 16Mo.
> Bien sûr si on compare au DD d'origine: 5400t/mn (ou peut-être moins) et 2Mo de cache, la différence est sensible.
> ...



En fait je répondais à  2 posts en même temps.
On peut installer Léo sur iMac G4@700 avec LeopardAssist (mais sans intérêt)

et mon autre post où je signalais que j'avais installé un SSD ide dans un iBook G3@500.
Le disque de départ était celui d'origine 40Go 5400t/m 2Mo de cache et complètement rincé. d'où le mieux qui m'a permis d'installer Tiger qui autrement était absolument inutilisable sur cet iBook.

Pour l'iMac, j'avais un disque de 200Go 7200t/m et 32Mo de cache, inutile dans ce cas de mettre un SSD, comme toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2014)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> Tu viens de me donner un indice sur mon mac book air. Qui ralentit légèrement car je ne pense pas avoir nettoyé le SSD depuis 2011 que je l'ai acheté. Le TRIM ce fait automatiquement ou pas ?



Concernant les MBA, je sais que certains modèles avaient des SSD sur lesquels le TRIM ne fonctionnait pas (les SSD ont été mis sur le marché avant le TRIM), il me semble qu'il fallait mettre le firmware du SSD à jour pour l'activer, mais je n'en sais pas plus.


----------



## Ipod-tow (4 Février 2014)

Merci, je vais voir si c'est le cas pour le mien ou si un logiciel est capable de le faire sur Mac. 
Je suis content de vous annoncer que j'ai enfin trouver un imac tournesol de 17 pouces en 1,25ghz il n'a que 768 de ram et 80 de DD mais c'est aussi pour le plaisir de le l'update que je le prend. Je pense prendre celui ci pour l'aspect collector disons (lol) et je ferais l'essai d'un Imac intel sur un plus vieux 15 pouces pas cher


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2014)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> Merci, je vais voir si c'est le cas pour le mien ou si un logiciel est capable de le faire sur Mac.
> Je suis content de vous annoncer que j'ai enfin trouver un imac tournesol de 17 pouces en 1,25ghz il n'a que 768 de ram et 80 de DD mais c'est aussi pour le plaisir de le l'update que je le prend. Je pense prendre celui ci pour l'aspect collector disons (lol) et je ferais l'essai d'un Imac intel sur un plus vieux 15 pouces pas cher



N'oublie surtout pas qu'à chaque ouverture de la bête (je ne parle pas du fond pour accéder à la barrette SoDimm, mais bien de la base pour accéder à la barrette Dimm), il faut refaire les contacts des caloducs à la pâte thermique (deux sur tous les modèles sauf sur le 15 pouces 700 Mhz, et peut-être celui à 800 Mhz, ou il n'y en a qu'un seul), faute de quoi, ça sent rapidement le sapin pour le G4 

Par ailleurs, concernant la base, il arrive fréquement, au remontage, qu'un serrage trop prononcé des 4 vis qui la fixent à la cloche empêche le Mac de démarrer, dans ce cas, il suffit de desserrer un peu.


----------



## Ipod-tow (4 Février 2014)

Oui j'ai déjà fais acquisition de la pâte thermique mais j'avais un doute si c'était a chaque démontage, merci de me confirmé en plus de la petite astuce

J'essaye de traduire un minimum le tuto sur la conversion de la prise écran de l'iMac en DVI sa n'a pas l'air trop dur a faire je pense mais faut se lancer xD enfin j'étudie je verrais plus tard je pense


----------



## COYOTE2 (19 Février 2014)

J'ai 2 barettes de 512 Mo a vendre pour booster ton G4
Elles sont neuves....!!!


----------

